# 2010 Spring Turkey Hunting Guide?



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone seen one? I can't find this document on the DNR website. I think I applied for the 234 last year, but I'd like to look at the options again this year.

KW


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

KW, picked mine up at Wal-Mart on Sat. If they are here they have to be in all their stores. I like 234 also.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Are the dates for 234 May 3-31?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Yes, those dates are correct.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

k9wernet said:


> Has anyone seen one? I can't find this document on the DNR website. I think I applied for the 234 last year, but I'd like to look at the options again this year.
> 
> KW


 
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2010_Spring_Turkey_Guide__305899_7.pdf


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

alright mak... I consider myself pretty internet savvy, but I spent a good 20 mins going in circles on the DNR website looking for that guide. How the truck did you find it??? :lol:

KW


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

I spent more then 20 min and had no luck. Thanks so much


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm just kinda commenting here. The DNR website is usually a mess. I'll be back.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Found it, but I can't get it to load.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

Bountyhunter said:


> Found it, but I can't get it to load.


do you have adobe reader installed on you computer?


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

k9wernet said:


> alright mak... I consider myself pretty internet savvy, but I spent a good 20 mins going in circles on the DNR website looking for that guide. How the truck did you find it??? :lol:
> 
> KW


I couldn't find it either at midnr either, so I think I just googled it and the link came up


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up a guide at a Meijers today. I think they should be in other stores also now that sell licenses.


----------

